# R&S HYDRAULICS and STREETLOW MAGAZINE



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

sunday december 6 at james lick high school.flyer coming soon.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

ill be Ther... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE..... DONT BE LATE RAY


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 4 2009, 09:28 PM~15566112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

lots going on!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 5 2009, 07:19 PM~15576076
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE..... DONT BE LATE RAY
> *


X2 for a show on the east side!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


SEE YOU THERE !


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:22 PM~15566038
> *sunday december 6 at james lick high school.flyer coming soon.
> *


WAT IT DEW Ray?!
See you there!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

how many hoppers going to be out there???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15639084
> *how many hoppers going to be out there???????? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT for R&S


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE AYUDANDO A R.S HIDROS THANKS ROBERT :biggrin:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

At my backyard that'll be nice


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT FOR JAMES LICK!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SJGUAM408 (Aug 26, 2006)

$AN JO$E'$ FINE$T DEFINITLY CUMMIN THRU,A SHOW IN DA HOOD COULDNT MISS IT IF WE WANTED TO.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:15 PM~15698574
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 PM~15638849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

what are the categories?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

well you no LAY M LOW is not scared 2 cross the altamont pass and we are street kings like my old club say we drive are shit every where and thats that bay shit why put it on a trailor it look better on the pavement east side riders this your boy smiley havent seen you guys in awhilt sents i moved back from LANCASTER O and i drove both of my cadis down there now thats a street rider 4 real see you at J L HS ON THE EAST SIDE HOME OF THE EAST SIDE RIDERS YOU HEARD ME ONE LOVE BIG RUB SEE YOU ON THE 6TH OF DEC


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill be there in one of these cars :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*are the hop rules the same for all Street Low Shows*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Nov 19 2009, 10:59 PM~15721894
> *well you no LAY M LOW is not scared 2 cross the altamont pass and we are street kings like my old club say we drive are shit every where and thats that bay shit why put it on a trailor it look better on the pavement east side riders this your boy smiley havent seen you guys in awhilt sents i moved back from LANCASTER O and i drove both of my cadis down there now thats a street rider 4 real see you at J L HS ON THE EAST SIDE HOME OF THE EAST SIDE RIDERS YOU HEARD ME ONE LOVE BIG RUB SEE YOU ON THE 6TH OF DEC
> *


  WHATS UP BIG SMILEY THIS RALF SOME OF OUR RIDES ARE GETTIN BROKE DOWN FOR NEXT YEAR BUT U NO WE HAVE TO SUPPORT THE SHOW IN OUR BAK YARD. IF SOME OF THE GUYS CANT MAKE IT ON CARS WILL MAKE IT WITH OUR HOGS  :0 MUCH LOVE BIG SMILEY 
RALF


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 22 2009, 07:30 AM~15743653
> * WHATS UP BIG SMILEY THIS RALF SOME OF OUR RIDES ARE GETTIN BROKE DOWN FOR NEXT YEAR BUT U NO WE HAVE TO SUPPORT THE SHOW IN OUR BAK YARD. IF SOME OF THE GUYS CANT MAKE IT ON CARS WILL MAKE IT WITH OUR HOGS    :0  MUCH LOVE BIG SMILEY
> RALF
> *



Damn ESR hogs tooooooo WOW!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Nov 22 2009, 12:42 PM~15744601
> *Damn ESR hogs tooooooo WOW!!!!
> *


 :0  one or two :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15746769
> *:0    one or two  :biggrin:
> *


Hummm maybe a few more!!!!


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

$an jo$e'$ fine$t will be in the house ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15710212
> *what are the categories?
> *


x4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15710212
> *what are the categories?
> *


getting with my people we should be coming threw. need to know the catagories, last time streetlow didn't have catagories for 16 inch or 26 inch trikes at san jose High. so need to know to let my guys know, so they'll know if they wana have a chance on placing. *We be there regardless to show support for me is not bout awards for others it is.but be nice if there where more catagories, Or will it be like every Streetlow show?  *


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15710212
> *what are the categories?
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 23 2009, 01:41 AM~15751220
> *getting with my people we should be coming threw. need to know the catagories, last time streetlow didn't have catagories for 16 inch or 26 inch trikes at san jose High. so need to know to let my guys know, so they'll know if they wana have a chance on placing. We be there regardless to show support for me is not bout awards for others it is.but be nice if there where more catagories, Or will it be like every Streetlow show?
> *


ttt


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 23 2009, 01:41 AM~15751220
> *getting with my people we should be coming threw. need to know the catagories, last time streetlow didn't have catagories for 16 inch or 26 inch trikes at san jose High. so need to know to let my guys know, so they'll know if they wana have a chance on placing. We be there regardless to show support for me is not bout awards for others it is.but be nice if there where more catagories, Or will it be like every Streetlow show?
> *


QUOTE(EL RAIDER @ Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM) *
what are the categories?

:dunno: 
hope is a good show and looken forward a good time..
:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2009, 03:27 PM~15813556
> *TTMFT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

got come an support the hood, even if im from mp hood you knooooow


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15710212
> *what are the categories?
> *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

I plugged this event on my show! Anything for the kids! I hope you guys pack it! This carshow is for a great cause! Pauly! Robert! How are you guys man?








:thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Lots of cars will be attending this event. Got calls from homies in Sac, Salinas, Stockton, Central,...etc.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 1 2009, 03:49 PM~15835953
> *got come an support the hood, even if im from mp hood you knooooow
> *


Don't start that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

UCE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Dec 1 2009, 03:49 PM~15835953
> *got come an support the hood, even if im from mp hood you knooooow
> *


MP HOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE................... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15850752
> *Don't start that shit!  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much for a vendor booth?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 2 2009, 10:43 PM~15855037
> *WHAT UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin bro, you going to hop your shit! And might have to bust out my james lick jersey!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15855511
> *Chillin bro, you going to hop your shit! And might have to bust out my james lick jersey!
> *


i got my O.G. JERSEY :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Dec 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15855511
> *Chillin bro, you going to hop your shit! And might have to bust out my james lick jersey!
> *


james what................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Where's the location?


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 11:37 AM~15858893
> *Where's the location?
> *


SAN JOSE
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 11:37 AM~15858893
> *Where's the location?
> *



why is not like your are going


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 11:48 AM~15859038
> *why is not like your are going
> *


I might. Rudeness! :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 12:07 PM~15859293
> *I might. Rudeness! :buttkick:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 



I might go put a booth and have all on sale so bring your cash and get your x mas shopping done in one spot :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 12:28 PM~15859557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> I might go put a booth and have all on sale so bring your cash and get your x mas shopping done in one spot  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15859629
> *Sweet! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 27 2009, 03:20 PM~15798934
> *QUOTE(EL RAIDER @ Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM) *
> what are the categories?
> 
> ...




still no categories?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 01:38 PM~15860296
> *still no categories?
> *


Address?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 PM~15860359
> *Address?
> *



found it

James Lick High SchoolEdit 
57 N White Rd
San Jose, CA 95127 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2009, 01:52 PM~15860432
> *found it
> 
> James Lick High SchoolEdit
> ...


thank you


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 3 2009, 02:39 PM~15860869
> *thank you
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WILL BE THERE WITH 2 SINGLE PUMPS THE REGAL AND THE MONTE CARLO SEE YA GUYS THERE.</span>


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT 4 THE KIDS


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT FOR THE EAST SIDE :biggrin: *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

TTT. See yall tomorrow at 11:30


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

LOWRIDER ALLIANCE MEETING ON THE BLVD TONITE ..../. BE THERE . I WILL FROM SAC TO SAMS IN HWD TO SAN JO . WILL YOU ? HOPE SO ROLL CALL
1.O.G GEORGE CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS.


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:SEE U GUYS TOMARRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*see ya guys in a couple of hours.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

well i was hopeing to make it out there today but both my kids woke up sick in the night  

have fun everyone and take pics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HERE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK AT TODAY'S SHOW AT JAMES LICK HIGH SCHOOL IN EAST SAN JO. DID GET ALOT OF PICS MY CAMERA WAS DYING OUT REALLY NICE TURN OUT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THAT'S ALL THE PICS I HAVE MY BATTERIES DYING AND IT WAS COLDER THEN A MUTHA OUT THERE.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we got video of some bumper crushin


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nice! i shoulda had someone record the rest of the cars,i forgot i had my camera lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

do anyone have more pictures cuz it was a njce turn out considering it was cloudy had a good time a R n S see if you can get the school in the sommer and lay m low will come in from the valley with at least 15 cars untill next time keep your head above water :cheesy:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

o yeah the QUEEN OF CALI WAS NOT PLAYING 2DAY SHE PUT IT DOWN AND IM SURE ABOUT IT :cheesy: BUMPER what you figure it out il help you CHECKING mother FUCKER if you seen differnt PLEASE let me NO :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, not only was that a tease, but it hurt my neck! LOL



> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15892590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 6 2009, 07:22 PM~15892195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that chick was hot just to see her on those switchs ow weeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*IT WAS A COOL LITTLE TURN IT WAS BETTER THEN I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE BECAUSE OF THE WEATHER.*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

was a kool show besides freezing my balls off at times and a few sprinkles. good hop and fun hanging withh the homies..........1 of the things i enjoy bout these shows. thanks to rns and streetlow and specially to j.l.h. and to all the riders for helping to support the local h.s's.
:thumbsup: 





i want to say i was a lil disappointed that there werent MORE riders and homies out there supporting. with all the ..........stuff here on lay it low, i thought we were on the same page bout trying to support 1 and all. especially when it comes to bennifitting good causes. hopefully we can get better turn outs inthe future.
just my .02 and sorry for any negativity.



now back to the great pics of the clean rides and bikes that braved the weather :worship:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 6 2009, 07:22 PM~15892195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 STACK LIFE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK THANKS 4 EVERYTHING SOLANOS FINEST


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 6 2009, 09:28 PM~15893609
> *  was a kool show besides freezing my balls off at times and a few sprinkles. good hop and fun hanging withh the homies..........1 of the things i enjoy bout these shows. thanks to rns and streetlow and specially to j.l.h. and to all the riders for helping to support the local h.s's.
> :thumbsup:
> i want to say i was a lil disappointed that there werent MORE riders and homies out there supporting. with all the ..........stuff here on lay it low, i thought we were on the same page bout trying to support 1 and all. especially when it comes to bennifitting good causes. hopefully we can get better turn outs inthe future.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks to all of u who showed up and supported the eastside and didnt let the cold weather stop u from coming :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKES Santa Clara Co


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKES Santa Clara Co.





























DUKES Nor Cal


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pictures i took .......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 6 2009, 10:51 PM~15894965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: my last show nice pictures rich


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Dec 6 2009, 10:18 PM~15895343
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: my last show nice pictures rich
> *


you know Uso


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 01:11 AM~15896175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 12:11 AM~15896175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: Nor Cal Duke's


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nor Cal Duke's


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: Duke's SCCO


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

that cutlass was hittin nice!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 07:32 PM~15905984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's whats up right there!!!  

Respect to everyone who came through on Sunday. The show was a great turnout despite the weather. :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> i wanna thank randy the VP of AZTEC CREATIONS C.C for showin support at the show.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 7 2009, 11:46 PM~15908993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 8 2009, 12:01 AM~15909137
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> *



Gracias.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD SHOW !


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 8 2009, 11:45 AM~15911928
> *Gracias.
> *


x10000000


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 8 2009, 10:45 AM~15911928
> *Gracias.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Good show! 

Just a lil to cold...
:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Great show great cause! I had a good time.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 6 2009, 09:28 PM~15893609
> *  was a kool show besides freezing my balls off at times and a few sprinkles. good hop and fun hanging withh the homies..........1 of the things i enjoy bout these shows. thanks to rns and streetlow and specially to j.l.h. and to all the riders for helping to support the local h.s's.
> :thumbsup:
> i want to say i was a lil disappointed that there werent MORE riders and homies out there supporting. with all the ..........stuff here on lay it low, i thought we were on the same page bout trying to support 1 and all. especially when it comes to bennifitting good causes. hopefully we can get better turn outs inthe future.
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Dec 7 2009, 11:48 PM~15909009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice rides but ....I don't know about the model. No offense if it's anyone you guys know.


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 10 2009, 08:48 PM~15942848
> *Nice rides but ....I don't know about the model.  No offense if it's anyone you guys know.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2009, 03:26 PM~15901701
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic moose :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

i was shocked it wasnt more riders out there 2 i came from stockton 2 support the cause and didnt no what it was and it didnt matter but it still was a good turn out considering the wheather thats what scared everybody from coming out o well it was what it was so let that be the reason :cheesy:


----------

